# [gelöst] Meine Fernbedienung geht nicht mit vdr.

## Klaus Meier

Also funktionieren tut sie schon, nur nicht mit dem vdr. Und vor einem Jahr ging das schon mal. cat /proc/bus/input/devices gibt folgendes:I: Bus=0018 Vendor=0000 Product=0000 Version=0000

N: Name="i2c IR (HVR 1110)"

P: Phys=i2c-6/6-0071/ir0

S: Sysfs=/devices/virtual/rc/rc0/input14

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event14 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=100013

B: KEY=1000000 0 0

B: MSC=10

Mache ich dann ein cat /dev/input/event14, dann sehe ich auf der Console eine Ausgabe. Trage ich das jetzt in die /etc/conf.d/vdr.remote ein und starte den vdr, dann bekomme ich:vdr                | * Preparing start of vdr:

vdr                | *   Waiting for DVB devices ...                                                               [ ok ]

vdr                | *   Checking config files ...                                                                 [ ok ]

vdr                | * Starting vdr ...                                                                            [ ok ]

vdr                | *   Waiting for working vdr ...

vdr                | * timeout. Hoping that VDR is running good nevertheless.                                      [ !! ]

vdr                | * Ignore this if you connected a new remote/keyboard which gets learned.

vdr                | * If your computer is very slow it is possible that vdr

vdr                | * needs more than 40 seconds to be up and going.

vdr                | * You can enlarge that value inside /etc/conf.d/vdr (START_SVDRP_WAIT_SECONDS).

vdr                | * Starting vdr watchdog ... 

Im Fenster will vdr dann eine neue Fernbedienung lernen, reagiert aber nicht auf die entsprechende Taste, die aber mit cat /dev/input/event14 eine Ausgabe erzeugt. Genauso, wenn ich die remote.conf lösche. Mit jedem anderen Wert außer 14 startet vdr ohne Mucken, kann dann mit Tastatur bedient werden, aber die Fernbedienung kann dann ja nicht gehen.

dmesg zeigt folgendes:Registered IR keymap rc-hauppauge

input: i2c IR (HVR 1110) as /devices/virtual/rc/rc0/input14

rc0: i2c IR (HVR 1110) as /devices/virtual/rc/rc0

ir-kbd-i2c: i2c IR (HVR 1110) detected at i2c-6/6-0071/ir0 [saa7133[0]]

saa7133[0]: registered device video0 [v4l2]

saa7133[0]: registered device vbi0

saa7133[0]: registered device radio0

dvb_init() allocating 1 frontend

DVB: registering new adapter (saa7133[0])

DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 0 (Philips TDA10046H DVB-T)...

tda1004x: setting up plls for 48MHz sampling clock

tda1004x: found firmware revision 20 -- okLast edited by Klaus Meier on Mon Mar 25, 2013 11:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## piewie

Hast Du das Problem mit der FB inzwischen lösen können? Ich glaube aktuell geht der Ansatz über inputlirc und vdr-remote.

evtest /dev/input/event16 (müßte wohl mittels udev fixiert werden, denn inputlircd nimmt kein /proc/input/by-id). evtest sieht bei mit gut aus. Und inputlircd legt mir auch /dev/input/ir an. Mittels cat /dev/input/event16 kann man die Eingabe der FB sehen). /etc/vdr/remove.conf habe ich umbenannt.

Bei vdr --plugin="remote" beschwert sich vdr dann hier aber, daß /dev/input/ir nicht verfügbar wäre (vdr --plugin="remote" ==> /dev/input/ir no such device or address).Last edited by piewie on Fri Mar 22, 2013 8:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ja, konnte ich. Das Problem war, dass man ja auch in der remote.conf die Nummer von dem Event eintragen muss. Das hatte ich vergessen.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Klaus.

Dann könntest Du doch den Thread als gelöst/solved markieren, gelle.  :Wink: 

----------

